# iPhone X ou attendre ?



## Reckless (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Possédant un iPhone 6 depuis octobre 2014, j'ai vraiment envie de changer et de prendre l'iPhone X. Mon 6 étant devenu à certains moments quasi inutilisable (lenteur clavier, lenteur d'une manière générale, lag, freeze et j'en passe...). A chaque mise à jour d'iOS j'ai l'espoir que tous ces problèmes se règlent mais en vain. 

J'ai vraiment envie de passer au X mais le prix est pour moi un réel frein... d'où mon interrogation, je sais qu'il est encore très tôt pour spéculer sur le prochaine iPhone X (2018) d'Apple mais la seule chose qui me retient d'acheter l'iPhone X de cette année c'est l'espoir que les prix baissent et redeviennent "standards" sur l'iPhone de l'année prochaine... Les prix de l'iPhone X actuel sont exorbitants parce qu'il est vu comme une exclusivité par rapport au 8 donc pensez-vous que l'année prochaine, quand le X sera devenu la gamme standard d'iPhones, les prix seront moins élevés ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## ibabar (11 Novembre 2017)

https://www.bouledecristalgratuite.com


----------



## phil132 (11 Novembre 2017)

je suis passer d'un 6 plus comme toi d'octobre 2014 en 8 plus et franchement je suis ravi, avec les quelques soucis d'écran sur le X je pense avoir eu raison. l'année prochaine il sera vraiment au point et j'espère un X plus


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2017)

Pareil que Phil , je suis passe du 7+ au 8+ car je ne voulais pas de ce X non abouti, je prendrais certainement  le 2018 plus  s'il  a un pencil , sinon je reste avec mon 8plus


----------



## ibabar (11 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> e suis passe du 7+ au 8+ car je ne voulais pas de ce X non abouti


Qu'est-ce qui t'a motivé pour passer du 7 au 8?
_Le processeur A10 est déjà largement assez puissant (la réalité augmentée n'est que sur le papier pour l'instant).
Dans les nouveautés, je ne vois que la charge par induction et le mode Portrait étendu (mais qui tient pour l'instant plus de la bêta peu exploitable). Accessoirement le 8 est plus lourd, plus fragile (dos en verre) et marque plus pour les traces de doigts._


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui t'a motivé pour passer du 7 au 8


- le 8plus est le dernier de cette generation commencée avec la série 6  je peux donc plus longtemps attendre avant de passer aux versions OLED et FaceID car le X actuel ne me dit rien de bon sur la direction prise par Apple
- il a fait un vrai bond en avant pour la qualite des photos et videos par rapport au 7plus
- j'ai donne le 7plus a ma femme et revendu son 6plus


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Reckless a dit:


> J'ai vraiment envie de passer au X mais le prix est pour moi un réel frein... d'où mon interrogation, je sais qu'il est encore très tôt pour spéculer sur le prochaine iPhone X (2018) d'Apple mais la seule chose qui me retient d'acheter l'iPhone X de cette année c'est l'espoir que les prix baissent et redeviennent "standards" sur l'iPhone de l'année prochaine... Les prix de l'iPhone X actuel sont exorbitants parce qu'il est vu comme une exclusivité par rapport au 8 donc pensez-vous que l'année prochaine, quand le X sera devenu la gamme standard d'iPhones, les prix seront moins élevés ?


Tu n'as aucune illusion à te faire, une fois le tarif fixé, Apple ne redescend jamais la tarification, sauf cas exceptionnel et encore ! Et il y a de fortes chances que le prochain modèle sorte en 2019, bref tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Reckless (12 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'as aucune illusion à te faire, une fois le tarif fixé, Apple ne redescend jamais la tarification, sauf cas exceptionnel et encore ! Et il y a de fortes chances que le prochain modèle sorte en 2019, bref tu fais quoi ?


Donc si le prochain modèle sort en 2019, tu penses qu'Apple ne va pas renouveler sa gamme d'iPhone l'an prochain ? 

Et si jamais il y a iPhone (2018) un prix d'entrée à plus de 1100 euros serait excessif non ? En fait j'ai encore le mince espoir que le modèle de 2018 sorte aux alentours de 850 euros, en dessous des 1000 euros en tout cas... mais bon à ce niveau je pense qu'on est pas à 100/150 euros près...


----------



## Michael003 (12 Novembre 2017)

Avec un 6, je pourrai pas tenir encore une année entière personnellement. Là n’importe quel changement te sera radical en terme de fluidité et de performances, le 8 Plus est un très bon smartphone si t’es pas tenté de mettre la différence avec le X


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'as aucune illusion à te faire, une fois le tarif fixé, Apple ne redescend jamais la tarification


le X est un genre d'exception d'anniversaire , je pense qu'ils reviendront  a une serie normale et plus  au tarif actuel des 8 et 8plus
le 8plus etait moins cher que le 7plus


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> le X est un genre d'exception d'anniversaire , je pense qu'ils reviendront  a une serie normale et plus  au tarif actuel des 8 et 8plus
> le 8plus etait moins cher que le 7plus



Je pense aussi que l'iPhone x est un modèle d'exception , qui marque les 10 ans de l'iPhone


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> le X est un genre d'exception d'anniversaire , je pense qu'ils reviendront  a une serie normale et plus  au tarif actuel des 8 et 8plus
> le 8plus etait moins cher que le 7plus


Le 7 Plus a été commercialisé à 909 euros. Le 8 Plus démarre à 919 euros. Tarif officiel Apple.

Apple a de nouveau segmenté sa gamme. C'est convénient pour elle : elle peut répondre à une demande plus large et faire accepter à une partie de sa clientèle de payer encore plus, sans perdre toute sa fanbase dans le process. L'iPhone X et sa tarification, elle est là pour durer et Apple a - encore - de la marge pour monter le prix avec un X Plus.


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le 7 Plus a été commercialisé à 909 euros. Le 8 Plus démarre à 919 euros. Tarif officiel Apple


 j'ai les factures :
iPhone 8 plus gold 256gb    le 22-11-2017 -> 1079€
iPhone 7 plus gold 256gb    le 21-09-2016 -> 1119€
iPhone 6 plus rosegold 128gb    le 05-10-2015 -> 1069€


----------



## Reckless (12 Novembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le 7 Plus a été commercialisé à 909 euros. Le 8 Plus démarre à 919 euros. Tarif officiel Apple.
> 
> Apple a de nouveau segmenté sa gamme. C'est convénient pour elle : elle peut répondre à une demande plus large et faire accepter à une partie de sa clientèle de payer encore plus, sans perdre toute sa fanbase dans le process. L'iPhone X et sa tarification, elle est là pour durer et Apple a - encore - de la marge pour monter le prix avec un X Plus.


Vos réponses ne m'aident pas à me décider... d'un côté j'ai l'espoir que les prix baissent et qu'il devienne plus abordable l'année prochaine mais d'un autre côté, c'est Apple et je ne les vois pas baisser le prix de 300€ d'une année à l'autre...



Michael003 a dit:


> Avec un 6, je pourrai pas tenir encore une année entière personnellement. Là n’importe quel changement te sera radical en terme de fluidité et de performances, le 8 Plus est un très bon smartphone si t’es pas tenté de mettre la différence avec le X


Le 8 ne me tente pas justement parce qu'il a le même design que mon "vieux" iPhone 6 de 2014 même si le 8 est extrêmement performant j'ai envie de changer de visuel


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> j'ai les factures :
> iPhone 8 plus gold 256gb    le 22-11-2017 -> 1079€
> iPhone 7 plus gold 256gb    le 21-09-2016 -> 1119€
> iPhone 6 plus rosegold 128gb    le 05-10-2015 -> 1069€


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2017)

c'est tarif de départ , avec 256 Go c'est pas le mème tarif


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est tarif de départ , avec 256 Go c'est pas le mème tarif


Et c'est normal vu que le 7 Plus a (avait) 3 tailles de stockage au catalogue et le 8 n'en propose que deux.

Je trouve juste ça un peu dur de venir nous dire que l'iPhone 8 Plus est moins cher.


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Je trouve juste ça un peu dur de venir nous dire que l'iPhone 8 Plus est moins cher.


J’ai concrètement payé mon 8plus 40€ moins cher que mon 7plus a capacité égale


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> pourquoi chercher la polémique?
> J’ai concrètement payé mon 8plus 40€ moins cher que mon 7plus a capacité égale
> Vas tu nous dire sur le modèle de l’année prochaine qu’il est plus cher même s’il est moins cher pour toutes raison qu’on voudra ?
> Moins cher c’est moins cher ...


Celui qui a pris le modèle d'entrée de gamme l'a payé plus cher. On peut continuer comme ça longtemps... Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une franche baisse de prix d'une année sur l'autre et ton argument est tout sauf massif.


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est tarif de départ , avec 256 Go c'est pas le mème tarif


cest vrai mais sur ce cas concret cest 40€ de moins
D’où l’intérêt de prendre le plus cher [emoji4]


----------



## Reckless (12 Novembre 2017)

Du coup je fais quoi ???? iPhone X ou j'attends ?


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Celui qui a pris le modèle d'entrée de gamme l'a payé plus cher. On peut continuer comme ça longtemps... Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une franche baisse de prix d'une année sur l'autre et ton argument est tout sauf massif.


cest vrai pourquoi continuer ?
40€ de moins est ce une franche augmentation ?


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> cest vrai pourquoi continuer ?
> 40€ de moins est ce une franche augmentation ?


Je n’ai pas parlé d’augmentation ou de baisse. Tu as parlé de baisse que tu as fait valoir  comme argument pour le 8 et je t’ai corrigé sur ce point, ce qui t’a déplu.


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Novembre 2017)

Comme dit Apple c’est l’iPhone qui va marquer « 10 ans d’avenir », donc on restera sur la même base un bon moment. Pour moi la seule chose qui me motiverait à changer l’année prochaine (comme j’ai déjà le X) serait un modèle avec un écran plus large comme un modèle Plus d’iPhone. 
Après c’est une première version, il y aura certainement des problèmes comme pour les iPhones 4, 6 ou encore les MacBook Pro de 2016... Mais pour moi le changement de design et les maj apportées (que j’attendais depuis 2 ans sur l’iPhone) justifient de l’acheter.


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

Reckless a dit:


> Du coup je fais quoi ???? iPhone X ou j'attends ?



Tu penses bien que certains vont te dire d'acheter le X et d'autres d'attendre, chacun donne son sentiment mais on ne peut pas décider pour toi, fais toi un avis et lance toi... ou pas !


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Je n’ai pas parlé d’augmentation ou de baisse. Tu as parlé de baisse que tu as fait valoir  comme argument pour le 8 et je t’ai corrigé sur ce point, ce qui t’a déplu.


ca ne m'a pas deplu du tout j'ai juste donne un cas concret sur facture de baisse de 40€


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Tu penses bien que certains vont te dire d'acheter le X et d'autres d'attendre, chacun donne son sentiment mais on ne peut pas décider pour toi, fais toi un avis et lance toi... ou pas !



Idem


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

Reckless a dit:


> Du coup je fais quoi ???? iPhone X ou j'attends ?


Je peux que te donner mon avis pas me mettre  a ta place
meme pour 700€ ce X j'en veux pas, je garde mon 8plus ou meme mon 7plus


----------



## Reckless (12 Novembre 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses... j'ai vraiment envie d'un changement visuel par rapport à mon 6 donc le seul choix qu'il me reste c'est le X. Je me laisse encore 2/3 jours de réflexion et je le prendrai peut-être la semaine prochaine!

Petite question (hors sujet) mais le fait de prendre la capacité la plus grande de 256go par rapport au 64go est-ce que cela joue sur la rapidité globale du téléphone ou ça n'a rien à voir ?


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

Au lu de ta réponse, c'est mort. Ton inconscient l'a déjà acheté


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

Non 256 ne change rien et 64 pour moi en tout cas c’est trop peu si tu veux profiter par exemple des vidéos 4K en 60 fps


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Janvier 2018)

Ça fait maintenant plus de deux mois que j’ai l’iPhone X et franchement c’est un vrai bonheur ! Je craignais des soucis (comme c’est une V1) mais pour le moment tout est nickel. 

J’ai été très déçu du design des iPhone depuis le 6 mais le X est vraiment magnifique et très premium. 

Au final on s’y habitue et c’est quand on repasse sur un aucune modèle qu’on a du mal avec les bordures et l’écran LCD dans le noir [emoji6]

J’ai quand même eu un petit problème de HP, mais maintenant tout est réglé. 

Le seul point négatif c’est le ratio de l’écran. Autant l’encore ne me derange pas du tout, mais le ratio 19:9 (il me semble) c’est vraiment pas génial pour regarder des films ou des vidéos. 
Pour ce point, ils est tout à fait compréhensible que des personnes attendent un modèle Plus.


----------



## Mateo Gerard (12 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour et bonne année 
Je suis un petit nouveau malgré mes 69 ans sur votre forum
Je fais partie des clients fidèles apple des de debut « ipad iMac iPhone montre cet « 
Mais après mon dernier achat un iPhone X si le produit et réussi je suis quand même déçu 
Depuis l’iphone 7plus apple ne maîtrise plus les sonneries 
Pour moi c’est un sacré soucis . Mes sms ne sonne pas ou très rarement et mes alarmes edf incendie etc arrivent silencieusement,
J’ai du acheter un Samsung bas de gamme pour être informé en cas d’incident 
Seule la montre apple wactch sonne mais timidement 
Je vai donc uniquement pour ces raisons me séparer de mon iPhone et acquérir le futur Samsung s9 
Mais je garderai le reste de mes appareils Apple 
Et pourtant j’ai tout tanté pour essayer de la faire fonctionner forum , apple , fournisseur orange , reset complet etc 
Bonne journée


----------



## ibabar (12 Janvier 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Je craignais des soucis (comme c’est une V1)





Apple.Geek a dit:


> J’ai quand même eu un petit problème de HP


Ouf, une v0 sans aucun souci, on commençait à douter...



Apple.Geek a dit:


> Le seul point négatif c’est le ratio de l’écran (...) ils est tout à fait compréhensible que des personnes attendent un modèle Plus


Selon le couple iPhone 6/ iPhone 6 Plus, les modèles Plus ont toujours été homothétiques.
Un iPhone XI Plus aura un écran plus grand (les rumeurs font état de 6.5" pour épauler le 5.8") mais sans doute toujours ce format ticket de caisse 19.5/9 



Mateo Gerard a dit:


> Mes sms ne sonne pas ou très rarement et mes alarmes edf incendie etc arrivent silencieusement


Je te conseille de prendre RDV au Genius d'un Apple Store. J'imagine que tu as vérifié le mode "ne pas déranger" et son paramétrage?
Par ailleurs, si tu as une Apple Watch, je ne vois pas trop où est le problème: la montre te "toque" avec une vibration sur le poignet pour les notifications. Rien de plus direct ni de plus personnel, à moins de vouloir une sirène de 130dB en pleine nuit...!?


----------



## Mateo Gerard (12 Janvier 2018)

Oui l’apple Watch m’averti Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple ne corrige pas cette anomalie j’ai déjà été en contact avec apple 
Apple va perdre des clients et j’en fais partie


----------



## Orphanis (12 Janvier 2018)

Je ne sais pas si l'hypothétique "iPhone X plus" sera moins cher que "l'IPhone X" actuel; car d'après les vendeurs de l'Apple Store, le modèle actuel se vendrait très bien.



> j'ai les factures :
> iPhone 8 plus gold 256gb le 22-11-2017 -> 1079€
> iPhone 7 plus gold 256gb le 21-09-2016 -> 1119€
> iPhone 6 plus rosegold 128gb le 05-10-2015 -> 1069€



Il faudrait vérifier les prix aux U.S. car les prix européens sont partiellement tributaires des fluctuations du taux de change $/Euro.


----------



## cx3 (12 Janvier 2018)

@ Mateo Gerard

Il semble que l'iPhone X n'aime pas les septuagénaires (ou presque) puisque j'ai aussi 70 ans, et j'ai aussi eu un problème de sonneries : les sonneries de téléphone fonctionnaient, mais pas les alarmes ni les sons de notifications.
Pour moi, le problème venait visiblement des réglages de mon ancien iPhone 7, passés lors de la restauration de ma sauvegarde du 7 vers le X.
J'ai réglé le problème en réinitialisant  les réglages (Réglages >Général >Réinitialiser>Réinitialiser tous les réglages).
Ça oblige à refaire ensuite tous les réglages à la main, mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle, mon X fonctionne maintenant à merveille. Pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Reckless (12 Janvier 2018)

Mateo Gerard a dit:


> Oui l’apple Watch m’averti Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple ne corrige pas cette anomalie j’ai déjà été en contact avec apple
> Apple va perdre des clients et j’en fais partie


Apple ne t'a rien proposé pour résoudre ton problème pendant le rendez-vous ? C'est étonnant, s'il y avait un réel souci au niveau du hardware pour que tu ne reçoives pas les notif en sonnerie Apple t'aurait sûrement proposé en remplacement je pense...


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2018)

cx3 a dit:


> @ Mateo Gerard
> 
> Il semble que l'iPhone X n'aime pas les septuagénaires (ou presque) puisque j'ai aussi 70 ans, et j'ai aussi eu un problème de sonneries : les sonneries de téléphone fonctionnaient, mais pas les alarmes ni les sons de notifications.
> Pour moi, le problème venait visiblement des réglages de mon ancien iPhone 7, passés lors de la restauration de ma sauvegarde du 7 vers le X.
> ...


Bien joué ... parfois il faut chercher un peu.
J'ai eu un souci similaire et notre modo de la section iPhone aussi (cf. ce topic). Par contre, si le problème ne se règle pas en redémarrant l'iPhone ou via une réinitialisation des réglages, c'est qu'il y a un véritable souci...


----------



## panany (1 Février 2018)

moi j en avait marre des bug recemments avec apple...

j ai pris mon courage a 2 mains et je me suis lancé a me prendre un on plus 5t a 450 euros...

j avais deja tenté un switch sur android il y a 5 ans et avait été tres décu ( samsung ) 

et ben la ca va faire 3 mois que j ai le téléphone et je ne regrette pasdu tout mon choix.... j en suis meme ravi...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

panany a dit:


> moi j en avait marre des bug recemments avec apple...
> 
> j ai pris mon courage a 2 mains et je me suis lancé a me prendre un on plus 5t a 450 euros...
> 
> ...



Le principale , c'est que cela vous plaise


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2018)

Le OnePlus 5T serait aussi mon choix si j'étais déçue d'iOS. Mon compagnon a un OnePlus 5 et c'est un très bon smartphone


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Février 2018)

Perso mon second choix serait un Mate 10 Pro [emoji6]


----------



## NestorK (4 Février 2018)

Et un Pixel 2 XL sans hésiter une seconde... 

Mais bon, entre Continuité sur le mac (SMS from le clavier : meilleur invention ever ), mon Apple Watch, mon iPad, c'est pas vraiment d'actualité...


----------



## Macounette (4 Février 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Mais bon, entre Continuité sur le mac (SMS from le clavier : meilleur invention ever ), mon Apple Watch, mon iPad, c'est pas vraiment d'actualité...


Tout pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Février 2018)

Chez Android, un smartphone avec un bon suivi des mises à jour. Le Nexus (le père du pixel) était bien pour ça.
Mais quand tu as d'autre matériel Apple à côté et que tu ne souhaites pas être surveillé en permanence... ben c'est difficile d'y retourner.


----------



## castellazi (7 Février 2018)

Reckless a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Possédant un iPhone 6 depuis octobre 2014, j'ai vraiment envie de changer et de prendre l'iPhone X. Mon 6 étant devenu à certains moments quasi inutilisable (lenteur clavier, lenteur d'une manière générale, lag, freeze et j'en passe...). A chaque mise à jour d'iOS j'ai l'espoir que tous ces problèmes se règlent mais en vain.
> 
> ...


Bonjour
iPhone X est vrai


Reckless a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Possédant un iPhone 6 depuis octobre 2014, j'ai vraiment envie de changer et de prendre l'iPhone X. Mon 6 étant devenu à certains moments quasi inutilisable (lenteur clavier, lenteur d'une manière générale, lag, freeze et j'en passe...). A chaque mise à jour d'iOS j'ai l'espoir que tous ces problèmes se règlent mais en vain.
> 
> ...


Bonjour
iPhone X est vraiment top, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir acheté,


----------



## Reckless (7 Février 2018)

castellazi a dit:


> Bonjour
> iPhone X est vraiment top, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir acheté,


Moi non plus


----------



## 2mac (19 Juin 2018)

*Points positifs si tu achètes un iPhone X maintenant :*

l'iPhone X étant le précurseur du nouveau design d'Apple, les nouveaux iPhone 2018 devraient avoir le *même design*, donc il ne fera pas vieillot au milieu des autres smartphone.
on trouve des iPhone X à 900 € neufs sur internet, alors que le prix de départ est supposé être de 1150 €. *Le prix a pas mal diminué* (-22 %)
*Points négatifs si tu achètes un iPhone X maintenant :*

Lors de la sortie d'une nouvelle gamme, la précédente décote mécaniquement d'environ 20 %. Or, on est à 3 mois de la nouvelle gamme. Tu risques donc de *perdre 20 % de ta valeur d'achat en seulement 3 mois*… Il vaut mieux acheter en septembre / octobre juste après la sortie de la nouvelle gamme pour amortir cette perte sur 12 mois.
*Effets neutres :*

*le prix d'achat du futur iPhone par rapport au prix de revente de ton iPhone* actuel. En gros, on peut considérer qu'acheter maintenant (nouvel iPhone en rapport qualité / prix plus cher mais revente ancien iPhone plus cher aussi) ou acheter après les nouvelles sorties de septembre (nouvel iPhone en rapport qualité / prix moins cher mais revente ancien iPhone moins cher aussi) revient au même.
*Points positifs si tu attends septembre pour acheter un nouvel iPhone :*

tu auras *plus de choix* : tu pourras choisir le nouvel iPhone 2018, le nouvel iPhone 2018 en version "Plus" ou bien te rabattre sur un iPhone X (il restera probablement disponible à l'achat)
tu auras *un téléphone à jour* (l'iPhone 8 et/ou l'iPhone X risquent de ne pas supporter toutes les fonctionnalités des nouveaux iPhone 2018).


----------



## ibabar (22 Juin 2018)

2mac a dit:


> te rabattre sur un iPhone X (il restera probablement disponible à l'achat)


Personne ici n'est devin mais je pense que cette année le changement de gamme sera assez différent et que les anciens iPhone ne resteront pas au catalogue comme dans le temps.

D'une part on a beaucoup parlé il y a quelques temps de diminution des chaînes de production des iPhone X (certains se sont mêmes évertués à dire que la cause était un flop commercial): je pense qu'Apple s'organise pour arriver à stock zéro (hors SAV) à la rentrée pour justement ne plus conserver le X 1ère génération au catalogue.
Les changements du X 2de génération (hors le X Plus) seront sans doute minimes et insuffisants pour justifier la différence de prix (puissance bien sûr mais pourquoi faire: de la réalité augmentée dont tout le monde se fout? - le 3ème capteur photo semble reporté à 2019 - un FaceID 2de génération ou un 3ème coloris rose gold seraient light pour dépenser 200€ de plus). Ce serait donc un risque non négligeable que de nombreux acheteurs se reportent raisonnablement sur un X 1ère génération s'il reste au catalogue...

D'autre part il se murmure que le 3ème iPhone (je verrais bien la gamme simplifiée avec un iPhone LCD se nommant "iPhone" tout court et le premium se nommant "iPhone X" et éventuellement "iPhone X Plus" pour distinguer la taille) serait à un prix vraiment agressif et donc baisser la gamme 8 et 8 Plus n'aurait pas d'effet (qui achèterait un 8 Plus 5.5" au même prix qu'un nouvel iPhone 6.1" équipé de FaceID...!?).
La seule alternative serait éventuellement de conserver un 8 entrée de gamme (32Go) à un prix vraiment cassé, ce qui chasserait le SE vers la sortie et homogénéiserait la gamme (le 8 étant à la fois compatible charge sans fil et taillé pour la réalité augmentée avec sa puce A11).


----------



## 2mac (22 Juin 2018)

Merci pour ton analyse qui est intéressante


----------



## NestorK (25 Juin 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Personne ici n'est devin mais je pense que cette année le changement de gamme sera assez différent et que les anciens iPhone ne resteront pas au catalogue comme dans le temps.
> 
> D'une part on a beaucoup parlé il y a quelques temps de diminution des chaînes de production des iPhone X (certains se sont mêmes évertués à dire que la cause était un flop commercial): je pense qu'Apple s'organise pour arriver à stock zéro (hors SAV) à la rentrée pour justement ne plus conserver le X 1ère génération au catalogue.
> Les changements du X 2de génération (hors le X Plus) seront sans doute minimes et insuffisants pour justifier la différence de prix (puissance bien sûr mais pourquoi faire: de la réalité augmentée dont tout le monde se fout? - le 3ème capteur photo semble reporté à 2019 - un FaceID 2de génération ou un 3ème coloris rose gold seraient light pour dépenser 200€ de plus). Ce serait donc un risque non négligeable que de nombreux acheteurs se reportent raisonnablement sur un X 1ère génération s'il reste au catalogue...
> ...


Yep, je te suis totalement sur un iPhone X qui disparaît au profit de son successeur pour ne pas faire baisser le prix de l'iPhone OLED.

Par contre, je vois toujours le 8 et 8 + au catalogue aux prix des 7 et 7+ (pas de prix cassé donc, ce qui ne ressemble pas vraiment à Apple). Et l'iPhone X LCD sur le segment aujourd'hui occupé par l'iPhone 8. Evidemment, les iPhone 7 toujours en vente, eux aussi.

Le SE, je le vois bien renouvelé cette année...

En revanche, je ne crois pas à Face ID 2.0 pour fin 2018. D'ailleurs, Touch ID avait attendu 2 ans et l'iPhone 6S avant de se voir être plus "rapide". 

M'enfin bon, ce n'est que du doigt mouillé...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2018)

2mac a dit:


> *Points positifs si tu attends septembre pour acheter un nouvel iPhone :*
> 
> tu auras *un téléphone à jour* (l'iPhone 8 et/ou l'iPhone X risquent de ne pas supporter toutes les fonctionnalités des nouveaux iPhone 2018).



Je doute que ces iPhones ne supportent pas les nouveautés de 2018 !


----------



## al1m (25 Juin 2018)

Bonjour.

Pour l’instant, à mon avis il est trop tard... ou trop tôt ! Si Apple suit son planning habituel, le renouvellement de la gamme aura lieu dans 3 à 4 mois. Le tarif du X sera donc sans doute revu à la baisse un peu avant chez les opérateurs, les marchands d’électronique et les VPCistes. Vous aurez aussi accès (au prix fort) aux tout nouveaux modèles. Je suis moi aussi passé du 6 au X dès sa sortie. La différence de puissance est TRÈS perceptible mais j’aimais bien le format du 6 qui de plus est bien moins lourd. Vivement un appareil puissant avec un écran couvrant toute la face avant et d’une taille plus modeste (manipulable d’une seule main) !

Patience ! 



Reckless a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Possédant un iPhone 6 depuis octobre 2014, j'ai vraiment envie de changer et de prendre l'iPhone X ...
> Merci d'avance


----------



## al1m (25 Juin 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Non 256 ne change rien et 64 pour moi en tout cas c’est trop peu si tu veux profiter par exemple des vidéos 4K en 60 fps


 Et si ! Les vitesses de transfert mémoire sont supérieures sur le 256 !


----------



## ibabar (26 Juin 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> YPar contre, je vois toujours le 8 et 8 + au catalogue aux prix des 7 et 7+ (pas de prix cassé donc, ce qui ne ressemble pas vraiment à Apple). Et l'iPhone X LCD sur le segment aujourd'hui occupé par l'iPhone 8. Evidemment, les iPhone 7 toujours en vente, eux aussi.
> 
> Le SE, je le vois bien renouvelé cette année...


Comme tu dis, ce n'est que du doigt mouillé, mais d'après les rumeurs, le prix de l'iPhone 6.1" LCD devrait être agressif (et embarquer FaceID), sur une tranche $600 à $700, soit le prix aujourd'hui des iPhone 7!!!
Donc si je suis le raisonnement, baisser le prix des iPhone 8 sur le trend (habituel) reviendrait à les mettre sur le même tarif que le futur iPhone 6.1", donc aucun intérêt (d'où ma supputation soit d'une sortie de gamme, soit d'un maintien dans une version entrée de gamme à prix bradé aux alentours de $450 à $500, et donc qui se substituerait au SE).
https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/06/les-iphone-2018-ne-connaitraient-pas-une-envolee-des-prix-104210
Par ailleurs, il semble bien que le SE2 soit enterré par tous les analystes (en tout cas pour cette année).
Et cela aurait une certaine cohérence de ne pas laisser une gamme aussi bordélique et fragmentée (en ne laissant donc pas les 7/7 Plus au catalogue) qui d'une part n'ont pas la charge sans fil ni de processeur prévu au départ pour la réalité augmentée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2018)

Pour l'iPhone X, je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre l'arrivée du crû 2018 et une éventuelle (petite) baisse de prix.


----------



## Apple.Geek (30 Juin 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour l'iPhone X, je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre l'arrivée du crû 2018 et une éventuelle (petite) baisse de prix.



Une baisse de prix ne serait pas de refus. Mais le prix du XI + capacité max me fait quand même un peu peur [emoji53]


----------



## olivier 77 (12 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

La meilleure chose à faire est d’acheter un iPhone 6S neuf de 138 Gigas pour seulement 639 €. Vous aurez un terminal neuf sous garantie et vous aurez économisé beaucoup d’argent. Votre iPhone 6 rencontre des problèmes non pas parce qu’il est devenu obsolète, mais parce qu’il a vécu.

CDT.



Reckless a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Possédant un iPhone 6 depuis octobre 2014, j'ai vraiment envie de changer et de prendre l'iPhone X. Mon 6 étant devenu à certains moments quasi inutilisable (lenteur clavier, lenteur d'une manière générale, lag, freeze et j'en passe...). A chaque mise à jour d'iOS j'ai l'espoir que tous ces problèmes se règlent mais en vain.
> 
> ...


----------



## ibabar (12 Juillet 2018)

olivier 77 a dit:


> La meilleure chose à faire est d’acheter un iPhone 6S neuf de 138 Gigas pour seulement 639 €


Est-ce vraiment la meilleure chose à faire quand les iPhone 8 sont au même prix...!? 
https://www.mac4ever.com/actu/134385_soldes-iphone-8-rouge-ou-gris-a-619-bons-d-achat


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2018)

Et bien moi, après une longue lecture des différents posts, je vais plutôt m'orienter vers un iPhone 6s Plus, plutôt qu'un 7 Plus ou même un 8 Plus.
Quand je vois comment marche mon iPad Mini 4 avec la même puce, je me réjouis à l'avance.
Il viendra en remplacement d'un OnePlus 3T pourtant irréprochable mais Android me lasse.
Me manquera juste la charge rapide.
Ça une fois qu'on y a goûté...


----------



## ibabar (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je vais plutôt m'orienter vers un iPhone 6s Plus, plutôt qu'un 7 Plus ou même un 8 Plus


La différence de prix entre les terminaux s'amenuise avec le temps_ (i.e. l'écart aujourd'hui - depuis la sortie du 8 - entre un 6s et un 7 est moindre qu'en 2016 à la sortie du 7)._
Autant les différences entre un 7 Plus et un 8 Plus sont minimes (charge sans fil, puce plus rapide, mode Portrait étendu), autant les différences entre un 6 Plus et un 7 Plus (étanchéité, bouton Home haptique, double capteur photo) méritent sans doute d'investir quelques dizaines d'euros de plus


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2018)

Un iPhone 6s Plus 128 Go neuf est à 410€ actuellement.
J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de 7 Plus ni de 8 Plus à disons 100€ plus cher.


----------



## lostOzone (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Un iPhone 6s Plus 128 Go neuf est à 410€ actuellement.
> J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de 7 Plus ni de 8 Plus à disons 100€ plus cher.



C’est du recondionné à ce tarif. Le recondionné ça n’est pas neuf.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2018)

Il est bien mentionné "Neuf" dans le descriptif.
D'ailleurs le vendeur vend également des reconditionnés.


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Il est bien mentionné "Neuf" dans le descriptif.
> D'ailleurs le vendeur vend également des reconditionnés.


Ca c'est du pipeau !

Le seul vendeur/constructeur/fabricant qui peut utiliser le mot reconditionnement est Apple qui d'ailleurs ne mentionne jamais _neuf_. Non, tout matériel reconditionné par Apple suivra un protocole de contrôle très draconien qui lui est spécifique. Aucun autre magasin ne peut utiliser ce contrôle, il y a de plus une remise à neuf du boîtier extérieur s'il y a présence de rayures, de coups, etc.

Pour finir, Apple vend son matériel reconditionné avec la même garantie que pour un matériel neuf. Quelle est la garantie proposée par ton magasin ?


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2018)

Par exemple :
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/273339265195

C'est du pipeau ?
(C'est une vraie question [emoji3])


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> C'est du pipeau ?
> (C'est une vraie question
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, aucun vendeur autre qu'Apple ne peut vendre un matériel lui appartenant en mentionnant reconditionné ou neuf. Si c'est le cas et que l'on lise reconditionné, ce dernier sera fait à sa façon, mais en aucun cas suivant le protocole qu'Apple impose à tout matériel qui lui est retourné.

Et pour ton annonce, il est vendu comme neuf, là c'est autre chose. Si le vendeur vend à perte, c'est son problème.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2018)

Donc c'est bien un neuf vendu 410€.


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Donc c'est bien un neuf vendu 410€.


On a eu de sacrées surprises avec des membres ayant acheté hors circuit Apple, magasins habilités et grandes enseignes en France. Un vendeur sur eBay décrit ce qu'il veut, emballage d'origine, sous blister, neuf, bref de quoi allécher un acheteur. Certains membres se sont retrouvés avec des iPhone dont la boîte était blanche, donc pas un produit neuf vendu par apple, mais un modèle reconditionné par on ne sait pas qui !

Nous, on prévient, ensuite, un membre fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2018)

Merci pour votre retour.
C'est bien noté.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Donc c'est bien un neuf vendu 410€.



Laissez vous tenter et lâcher votre carte de credit


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2018)

Pour moi, ce descriptif ne veut rien dire...


> Neuf: Objet neuf et intact, n'ayant jamais servi, non ouvert, vendu dans son emballage d'origine (lorsqu'il y en a un). L'emballage doit être le même que celui de l'objet vendu en magasin, sauf si l'objet a été emballé par le fabricant dans un emballage non adapté pour la vente au détail, comme une boîte non imprimée ou une poche en plastique. Consulter l'annonce du vendeur pour avoir plus de détails.Afficher la définition de tous les états


...cette mention en rouge me dérange.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2018)

Aucune confiance


----------



## lostOzone (13 Juillet 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Donc c'est bien un neuf vendu 410€.



Non c’est du recondionné. Rien n’est clair. L’objet est en Allemagne. Le numéro de TVA en Angleterre. Le vendeur en Chine. Il achète du stock remis à neuf et le revends pour neuf ou le fait lui même. Sauf que dans le descriptif bizarrement à la rubrique marque il n’y a pas Apple...

J’ai déjà acheté du recondionné à neuf à un vendeur chinois. Et j’ai été très surpris par la qualité du produit fournis. L’état était vraiment identique à du neuf extérieurement. Par contre en interne le stockage avait été modifié de 16 en 128 Go d’après le numéro de série. C’est au niveau de la garantie que ça risque de coincer. 

Informations sur le vendeur professionnel
ShenZhen WangTongda Electronic Technology CO LTD
Shuzhi Lin
Longgang District YangmeiKong community GeShui Village Lane No.2
518000 ShenZhen
China
 Informations complètes
Numéro d'immatriculation de la société : 247691473
Numéro de TVA :
GB 247691473


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Juillet 2018)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions.


----------



## love_leeloo (31 Juillet 2018)

finalement je vais jeter mon dévolu sur un iPhone 8. ils sont en promo à la FNAC (709€).
j'espère ne pas être trop déçu par rapport à mon One+ 3T.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Juillet 2018)

Je te conseille d’attendre la sortie des nouveaux modèles. Le 8 sera moins cher que ça dans pas très longtemps


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Pensez vous que l'iPhone X va perdre de sa valeur  ?, car en regradant les news , les nouveaux iPhones ne seront pas mieux que ce x


----------



## IannF (1 Août 2018)

Pour moi, L'iphone X PLUS sera plus puissant que l'Iphone X, après je pense qu'il va perdre peut être légèrement peux être de 50 euros ou surtout pour les revendeurs


----------



## lostOzone (7 Août 2018)

Oui le X va forcément perdre de sa valeur. Il va y avoir un afflux de X sur la marché de l’occasion avec l’arrivée du X Plus. Reste à voir les nouveautés autres que le format élargi..


----------

